# [A] 29" Sportgerät für die neue Saison - Wettkampftauglich mit Verstand!?



## -Robert- (21. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe recht lange überlegt einen Aufbauthread zu machen - macht nur Arbeit und interessiert keinen. Da ich ab und an aber doch mal gerne gucke, was andere zusammenschrauben, und schlussendlich noch (mindestens!) Style-Beratung bei der Lackierung des Rahmen brauche präsentiere ich euch:

29" Sportgerät für die neue Saison - Wettkampftauglich mit Verstand!?



Spoiler: Wen es interessiert - die Vorgeschichte



Meine Töchter (Jahrgang 2010 & 2011) fahren nun schon einige Jahre Rad - Chariot Cougar Doppelsitzer, Puky 12", Puky 16", Puky 18" (mit Schwalbe Smart Sam, ohne Schutzbleche/Gepäckträger etc), 20" Cube Kid 200, 24" Canyon Grand Canyon AL
Januar 2018 ging es dann weiter mit einem VPace MAX26 Rahmen in "candy-pink". An dem fanden dann brauchbare Teile von Mamas und Papas alten 26" Rädern Verwendung: DT Swiss 240S LRS, Rock Shox Reba SL Federgabel - der Rest wurde inkl. Eagle GX Schaltung zugekauft. Mittlerweile fährt die Jüngere das Rad.




Im Juni 2019 stand auf dem Bike Festival Willingen dann ein neues MAX275 am VPace Stand und lachte Kinder und Eltern an. Die Federgabel war leider nicht die von Papa favorisierte (und selber gefahrene) Fox 32 SC sondern die "normale" Suntour Axon, aber sie sprach gut an, das Fahrrad hatte schon die Eagle GX 12-Gang ("Familienstandard"), der Preis war gut und "es wurde auch langsam Zeit".



Für Bikepark-Besuche und Touren im Alpenraum (Reschensee, Paganella, Kronplatz, ...) kamen recht schnell versenkbare Sattelstützen hinzu, die bei Rennen gegen leichte Sattelstütze/Carbonsattel-Kombis getauscht werden. Über die Zeit flogen sehr günstig XX1 Kassetten zu - auch wenn Kinder alles kaputt bekommen - die konnte ich leihweise montieren und ein paar Gramm sparen. Verschleiß ist jetzt auch nicht gigantisch. Bremshebel wurden gegen MT8 getauscht, ein X01-Schaltwerk war über und wurde montiert. Letzte Änderung war der Ersatz der doch recht schweren (und vor allem mit einem unterirdischen "Schnellspanner" versehenen) Suntour gegen einen 265€-Schnapper von RCZ: eine DT Swiss OPM O.D.L. 100 Race mit Carbonkrönchen und ca. 250g geringerem Gewicht (bei gleichem Ansprechverhalten - hat zufälligerweise wie die Suntour eine Stahl-Negativfeder).



Für meine Große muss bei einer Größe von 148cm jetzt was Neues für 2021 her. Erste Überlegung war, entgegen dem Glauben "größer =/, schneller, weiter" kein 29er aufzubauen sondern bei der 27,5" Laufradgröße zu bleiben (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/renn-gefaehrt-fuer-u13-15-mit-29-oder-27-5-aufbauen.928754/) - nichts ist trauriger als wenn das Fahrrad mit dem Kind fährt und nicht andersrum. Zudem sind die Kinderrennen und vor allem Technik-Parcoure häufig sehr "handling-lastig", so dass ein kompaktes Rad nicht nur beim Gewicht ggf. Vorteile hätte.

Die Entscheidung fiel - nicht zuletzt doch nach Sichtung was andere fahren ("so viele Fliegen können nicht irren...") pro 29er.

Für Rennen (XCO-NRW-Cup und rund um NRW), aber auch die eine oder andere sportliche Tour war aber auch klar: wenn die Kinder im Rennen alles geben sollen sie auch nicht zwei (Material-)Klassen schlechter fahren als Papa im Rennen davor - zumal ihre Ergebnisse sowieso besser sind.

Gleichzeitig wachsen die Kinder, fallen dann doch irgendwo mal ungeschickt um, analysieren nicht erst den geplanten Ablageort des Bikes und insbesondere das Palettentraining bzw. die Hindernis-Parcours haben das Potential echte Schaltwerkskäfig-Killer zu sein.

Es gilt also:
*"Little compromise" - Wettkampftauglich mit Verstand!?*


----------



## -Robert- (21. Februar 2021)

Damen- Rahmen-Wahl

Nach drei guten und problemlosen Jahren und zwei Rahmen/Rädern mit und von VPace wäre ein MAX29 nun eine konsequente Entscheidung gewesen. Auf Rennveranstaltungen treten die "Mäxe" rudelweise auf, man trifft ganze VPace-Gruppen in Paganella und auch der Wiederverkaufswert soll super sein (mal schauen wie das bei unserem MAX26 wird).
Andererseits sind die VPace nicht immer lieferbar und vor allem haben die Alu-Rahmen scheinbar über die Jahre eher noch etwas "zugelegt" als der wirklich leichte 26er den ich 2018 kaufte. Und sowieso gilt mittlerweile ja (auch beim Vater) "Carbon statt Kondition".
Das MAXC Carbon-Bike von VPace war zu dem Zeitpunkt der Entscheidung noch nicht angekündigt und das MAX29 Carbon Edition auf Basis des "C2M [Erwachsenen-] Carbonrahmen in [...] S" klang halt nach "da kann man jeden anderen kleinen Rahmen hernehmen". Tretlagerabsenkung (wohl 60mm), Steuerrohrlänge (100mm) und Kettenstrebenlänge (435mm) sowie ein vergleichweise flacher Sitzwinkel weckten keine Kaufgefühle.

Neben dem Bewusstsein, dass die Geo auch für die Kinder wichtig ist, gab es noch eine "kleine" weitere Erwägung:
*Wenn das Kind den Rahmen zerstört darf die Welt nicht untergehen!*

Also waren die Anforderungen:

Carbon, bzw. sub-1kg
Boost (damit Laufräder in der Familie tauschbar sind - sonst eigentlich eher unvorteilhaft)
günstig (s.o.)
geringe Steuerrohrlänge bzw. letztlich geringer Stack (sonst gibt's bei den Waggon-Wheels überhaupt keinen Druck mehr auf dem Vorderrad)
ausgewogener, relativ flacher Lenkwinkel (nicht zu flach, damit das Lenkverhalten im Trialparcour nicht kipplig wird)
steiler Sitzwinkel (Rampen)
nicht zu viel Reach (generell haben Frauen ja längere Beine in Relation zum Oberkörper, konkret SL 74cm bei 148cm Körpergröße)
Tretlagerabsenkung ausgewogen (die Kinder bleiben bei Palettenhindernissen gerne mal mit der Kurbel/Pedale hängen bzw. wenn sie dann bei "nachtreten" das Hindernis berühren gibt's auch keine Punkte)
recht kurze Kettenstreben (Hütchen-Slalom & Co)
erst im Nachgang: "native" Boost-Ausfallenden, keine Universal-Umschraublösungen zwischen Boost/Non-Boost/Schnellspannern oder sowas Verrücktes!)
Nach eher ernüchternder Recherche in deutschen Webshops (entweder unglaublich teure Framekits oder offensichtlich gelabelte China-Rahmen) habe ich dann selber an der Rahmen-Quelle (bei Aliexpress) geschaut.




(Angaben nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen!)

Favorit war der Specialized EPIC HT Klon (Spalte 5): sehr leicht (angegeben), sehr (fast schon zu) moderne Geometrie, optisch schön - nur leider mit 600€ zzgl. Steuer irgendwie nicht "frei zum zerstören".

Auf Platz zwei landete der TanTan FM199-B-SL ("Seraph") (Spalte 6): sub-1kg, 69,5° LW, 74° SW, 425mm Kettenstreben, ca. 600mm Stack und 405mm Reach. Für rund 379€ all. inkl.. Interessantes und (eigentlich, wenn ich den passenden Sattel schon hätte) schönes Detail was immer mehr kommt (Orbea Oiz&Alma): Flatmount-Aufnahme im Dreieck - das gibt Extra-Punkte von der Style-Polizei!

Das Orderung im "SERAPH Factory Store" war dann wieder ein bisschen "naja". Bestellt, zwei Wochen Herstellung, dann Tracking-Nummer erhalten - ewig gewartet ohne dass sich was tat. Viel Blabla, alles gut - komisch, überhaupt kein Fortschritt. Schlussendlich das Geständnis, Rahmen ist noch gar nicht fertig etc. - ätzend.

Mittlerweile hier im Forum etliche selbst lackierte Rahmen bewundert - hm, könnte schick werden. Der Plan entstand, den Rahmen unlackiert/carbon-roh zu bestellen.
Carbon-raw mit goldenen Elox-/Titan-Teilen bzw. Akzenten und evtl. violet (metallic?) oder blau-metallic oder weiss (ich frag' euch wenn der Rahmen da ist!) zu kombinieren.
Die Style-Polizei in Form der avisierten Pilotin befragt, die Idee vorgestellt und das Okay bekommen - Puuh!

Also "Seraph" geschrieben: Mach das Ding endlich fertig und schick es mir unlackiert!

Seraph "The mold of the FM199 frame has been changed. This frame is a new version." - Na super, was ist denn jetzt schon wieder.

Aber: die Fotos zur Klärung machten gute Laune



Eingang Umwerfer-Zug wurde entfernt (okay, das heist auch "Funk-Sattelstütze...") und die eh völlig unschöne Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager ist entfallen. Super!












So wurde der Rahmen jetzt geordert und ist (sehr wahrscheinlich...) mittlerweile auch auf dem Weg zu mir.

Drückt mir die Daumen dass das ganze Zubehör (Zugöffnungen etc.) dabei sind und ich den Rahmen nicht hinterher aufgrund von Lunkern oder anderen Häßlichkeiten komplett in Farbe tauchen muss...

Wenn der Rahmen nicht passt oder hält muss ich wohl bei VPace um einen MAXC betteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (21. Februar 2021)

Die Gretchen-Gabelfrage

Nachdem jetzt klar war, dass es ein kompletter Selbstaufbau wird und 29" gesetzt war, musste nun eine Gabel her:

100mm, 20"
leicht!
Dämpfung auf jeden Fall auf einen "Floh" einstellbar, Zugstufe (üblich) aber auch High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe!
Wenn es zu den restlichen Fox passen wurde wäre es zwecks Wartung und Verschleißteilen kein Fehler...
Also eine auf einem Neurad demontierte matt schwarze Fox 32 SC Performance 29" im Bikemarkt gekauft. Diese wurde mit einer bei RCZ gekauften Fox 32 SC Factory 27,5" gekreuzt, so dass ich jetzt eine sehr schöne (quasi-neue) Factory-orange-farbene Fox 32 SC Performance 27,5" und eine matt-schwarze Factory 29" habe. Ja, die Teile passen über Kreuz gemäß Fox Teilelisten, Nachmessen und Verstand zu 100%.


----------



## -Robert- (21. Februar 2021)

Laufräder - es lebe der Mix!

Da das Kind jetzt auf 29ern mit Boost-Standard rollte konnten nun Laufräder mit Papa (und zukünftig Mama getauscht) werden. Papa hätte jetzt Gelegenheit gehabt seinen Newmen Advanced SL X.A. 25 genorös weiter zu vererben und sich mit einem Satz PiRope-Laufrädern den Wunsch von sub1200g zu erfüllen. Thread aufgemacht (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/new...en-pirope-china-carbon-was-exotisches.933119/) aber keine klare Erkenntnis gewonnen - Angst vor Korrosion etc. hatte ich auch schon vorher nicht.

Eigentlich (vor vielen Jahren) alle LRS selber aufgebaut - und mittlerweile gibt's ja wirklich günstige und schicke Carbon-Felgen direkt bei Ali die gemäß dem Thread https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-carbon-felgen-erfahrungsbericht.720649/ auch nicht alle direkt auseinanderfallen.

Ausgewählt habe ich dann, weil gerade ohne (direkt sichtbaren) Aufpreis mit "12k Twill" bestellbar und vom halbwegs bekanntem Hersteller Carbonbeam die CBZ29XC30SL25 (25mm Innenweite, 310g, 28 Loch symmetrisch): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000286754425.html



Die Felgen hatten als sie ankamen dann 302,8g und 300,8g und waren zumindest außerlich 1a!

Naben wären nach leider sehr gemischten Erfahrungen mit Newmen die DT Swiss 240 eine sichere Bank gewesen - aber ich war mittlerweile ganz auf "nur für das Kind" und hatte daher auf wenig Skrupel, nach was schön leichtem (und günstigem) bei Ali zu suchen:

Fovno in Boost mit 36 Zähnen Zahnscheiben-Freilauf, 28-Loch Straight-Pull, insgesamt 343gr für 122€ inkl. Versand: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001733793274.html

Bei Ankunft musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Vorderrad-Nabe wohl unterwegs ein wenig zugelegt hatte: 144,5gr statt 120,8gr sind im Leichtbau und wenn schon Waagefotos gezeigt werden einfach zu viel.



Bei Ali beschwert und eine Teilrückerstattung erhalten. Diese wurde dann postwendend für eine weitere Ali-Nabe (eine Newmen Gen. 1 VR Nabe mit 110gr wurde mir im Bikemarkt weggeschnappt) investiert: DeeRobust DM303, Boost, 28L straigt-pull mit 103gr (nur auf Anfrage erhältlich: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32966396962.html)




Was noch bleibt sind die Speichen und Nippel:

Hier wollte ich keine Experimente und gleichzweitig nicht die "Leichtigkeit" der anderen Teile einbüßen: Die Wahl fiel auf Sapim CX-Ray mit Sapim Polyax 12/16mm DS (Double Square Kopf um die Nippel von hinten ohne zerkratzen spannen/einspeichen zu können) in gold.

Details bzw. meine Nachfrage zu unklaren Abmessungen der Naben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-carbon-felgen-erfahrungsbericht.720649/page-184#post-17195600

Eingespeicht wird mit Double Square-Schrauber, Messerspeichenhalter, Zentrierständer aus Alu-Profilen und selbst kalibriertem China-Tensiometer.




Das erste Zwischenergebnis stimmt mich hoffnungsvoll.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Februar 2021)

Sehr geil, wobei ich einen MaxC natürlich noch etwas besser gefunden hätte. Aber wir definitiv ein cooles Bike!


----------



## 007BVK (22. Februar 2021)

Weiter so, wird ein dolles Rad.
Hast du ein Preisgrenze für dich gesetzt was das ganze Kosten soll, darf?


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Februar 2021)

Willst du die Felgen tubeless aufbauen? Erfahrungen mit den hoockless Felgen? Ich hätte da Bedenken...


----------



## -Robert- (22. Februar 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wobei ich einen MaxC natürlich noch etwas besser gefunden hätte. Aber wir definitiv ein cooles Bike!


Danke! Mal schaun wie das ganze zusammengebaut mit Fahrerin aussieht bzw. fährt. Oder wenn ein Lenkereinschlag aufgrund des fehlenden Begrenzers (Drop-In Steuersatz) das Oberrohr zerstört hat - vielleicht gibt's dann nen anderen Rahmen. Oder wenn der Rahmen gar nicht kommt oder überhaupt nicht maßhaltig ist...



007BVK schrieb:


> Weiter so, wird ein dolles Rad.
> Hast du ein Preisgrenze für dich gesetzt was das ganze Kosten soll, darf?


Ich schreibe dann mal weiter! Kosten - nein, ehrlich gesagt gibt es kein fixes Limit. Irgendwie dass was ich noch als zweckdienlich erachte und wo ein Verlust entweder verkraftbar oder extrem unwahrscheinlich ist.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> hoockless Felgen


Hm, offen gestanden habe ich da gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, weil ich damit bisher auch keine Probleme hatte. Du meinst ja wahrscheinlich die "fehlenden" "Bead humps" und nicht "Hookless", was ja faktisch alle modernen Felgen sind. Bei Ali wird die Felge als Tubeless-fähig verkauft (Papier ist insbesondere bei Ali sehr geduldig) und der Querschnitt sogar mit angedeutetem Hump abgebildet. Im Gegenlicht mit einem geschliffenen Metallblock ist kein Lichtspalt erkennbar - also scheint die Auflage wenigstens perfekt eben.
Meine Advanced SL X.A. 25 haben auch keine "Humps" (bzw. ich erkenne sie nicht - habe gerade extra mal den Reifen kurz "eingedrückt" und auch im Netz geschaut. Deren seitliche Auflagefläche (der Teil der hinter einem Hump wäre) ist sogar schmaler und ich hatte trotz doch sehr direkter Fahrweise, 1,6bar und 80+kg keine Probleme bisher.
Aber stimmt, meine Newmen Evolution SL-irgendwas 30 haben angedeutete Humps.
Werde evtl. mal die Tage die Rocket Ron "trocken" montieren und gucken wie gut die Reifen auf die Felge springen bzw. dann im quasi drucklosen Zustand sich weigern den Reifen los zu lassen.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Februar 2021)

Ich meinte schon hookless steht auch so im der Beschreibung.

OK jetzt bin ich schlauer... https://www.gravelcyclist.com/bicyc...w-it-works-who-theyre-for-by-enve-composites/

Dachte bis jetzt der hook und humb wäre zwingend bei tubeless da es sonst schnell zu burning kommt. Scheinbar liegt es aber viel mehr am Reifen...


----------



## -Robert- (4. März 2021)

Ein kleines Update am Morgen:

Die Laufräder sind fertig!

Insgesamt hat das Einspeichen sehr gut geklappt:

Material vollständig
Speichenlängen waren korrekt, auch wenn die Speichen im Nippel aufgrund des langen DS-Kopfes ein bisschen untergehen - ich habe dann mit einem Draht die Tiefe der Speiche im Nippel bestimmt und mit einem Ersatznippel verglichen - die Speiche reicht sauber bis in den Bereich des Nippelsitzes (bei normalen Nippeln wäre das natürlich leichter zu sehen)
Ohne Washers, ohne Fett am Sitz aber mit Leinöl im Gewinde eingespeicht
per Tensiometer geprüft bzw. Spannungen ausgeglichen - habe aufgrund des geringen Fahrergewichts so auf 1100N +- 50N auf der jeweils steiler stehenden Seite gespannt in der Hoffnung dass es "etwas" weicher ist (wohl nur fürs Gewissen...)
Nippelausrichtung ist perfekt - die Nippel stehen in Verlängerung mit der Speiche
Ich habe überall gekreuzt (am VR hatten die Flanschbohrungen auf einer Seite leider einen recht großen Abstand...)
Qualität der Felgen bisher zumindest ohne jeglichen Makel - könnte man mir auch bisher als Premium-Produkt verkaufen
Was mich echt gestört hat: Um "von hinten" mit dem DS-Kopf die Nippel zu drehen habe ich einen "Park Tool SW-16 Nippelspanner für innenliegende Nippel 3,2mm" - der passt schon bei losem Sapim Polyax DS kaum auf den (nominell glaube ich auch 3,25mm großen) Vierkant - wenn der Nippel dann noch im Laufrad angewinkelt steht kommt man kaum noch drauf und hat Angst alleine durch das Verkanten den Kopf abzureißen... Da empfehle ich was mit größerem Vierkant zu kaufen...

Ergebnis:



Eine Punktlandung auf 1225,0gr (ohne Ventile, ohne Felgenband)

Einzelgewichte:
VR

CarbonBeam CBZ29XC30SL25302,8​12k Twill135,63 €Deerobust DM303, Boost103​110x15, Straight Pull50,56 €Sapim CX-Ray, 298/300139,9​54,64 €Sapim Polyax DS 12mm, gold10,7​7,66 €
HR

CarbonBeam CBZ29XC30SL25300,8​12k Twill135,63 €Fovno, Boost, XD-Driver, 36T Ratchet218,4​148x12, Straight Pull, XD Driver, 36t Ratchet92,04 €Sapim CX-Ray, 300/298139,9​54,64 €Sapim Polyax DS 12mm, gold10,7​7,66 €

Mit insgesamt 540€ jetzt kein Schnäppchen, aber für den Custom-Look und die Erfahrung/den Spaß okay.

Schön ist der Zahnscheibenfreilauf und dass ich keine Centerlock-Adapter oder Ähnliches brauche - sonst hätte man sicher an den Naben und natürlich vor allem an den Speichen - eigentlich sogar allem... - sparen können.

Fehlende Bead Humps:
Eine Probemontage der Reifen (eher Probegewürge - so musste ich selten arbeiten - gut, sind auch neu) sagt: Reifen sitzen super und super stramm, auch drucklos nur mit viel Kraft vom Sitz zu drücken.


----------



## -Robert- (4. März 2021)

Weil der Rahmen schon den Status "2021-02-26 22:44:24 Have reached" hat (aber natürlich noch nicht da ist...) wird es Zeit, die restlichen Komponenten mal zu begutachten:



SteuersatzZTTO ZS42/28,6/ZS52/4072,3​komplett inkl. Gabelkonus, ohne Kralle9,62 €Ahead-KappeZTTO Alu5,4​exkl. Senkkopfschraube- €Ahead-SchraubeM6x30, Titan3,4​Senkkopfschraube- €Steckachse HRZTTO 12x171LxM12(P1.5)x1934,9​9,06 €



Elita One 31,6x350136,8​mit Titanschrauben20,14 €



Kalloy UNO Ultra Light 60mm 7°78,9​mit 6x M5x16 Titanschrauben (12,5g statt 20,6g)27,56 €BXT 680mm127,1​26,97 €
(der Lenker hat mich nicht so begeistert - Verarbeitung grundsätzlich okay, auch zentrisch, aber eine Zentriermarkierung die nicht mittig auf dem Lenker ist ist sinnlos (und wurde daher entfernt). Generell würde ich mich mit meinem Gewicht wohl weder auf Sattelstütze noch Lenker verlassen, aber bei dem Gewicht der Fahrerin habe ich tatsächlich keine Sorge.


Und passend für die Optik weitere gold-farbenen Kleinteile...

MUQZI 34,9mm, gold11,3​mit Titanschraube3,90 €Ventile Tubeless Aluminium, 40mm4,95​inkl. Kontermutter und Kappe1,89 €
Wer die Schrauben erkennt kann auch schon Rückschlüsse auf die Bremse ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (5. März 2021)

Schöner Aufbau, super dokumentiert!
Kurze Frage zu deinem Zentrierständer:



Hast du die Teile selbstgemacht oder kann man die irgendwo beziehen?


----------



## -Robert- (5. März 2021)

olsche schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau, super dokumentiert!
> Kurze Frage zu deinem Zentrierständer:
> 
> Hast du die Teile selbstgemacht oder kann man die irgendwo beziehen?


Die sind selbst improvisiert und gedruckt.



Eigentlich wollte ich was "Neues" machen mit ner Linearführung und nem Hall-Sensor/Magnetstreifen als Wegaufnehmer, aber da kam das Leben dazwischen und so wurde improvisiert... - OpenSCAD Datei im Anhang.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema 3d-Druck sind:
Zum Halten der Messerspeichen habe ich beim Zentrieren dieses Teil benutzt: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3528260 - hat gut funktioniert und kam bei mir per Fühlerlehre gemessen extrem maßhaltig aus dem Drucker. Einzig wenn ich demnächst weiß wie dick meine Speichen sind würde ich eher nen längeren Hebel mit einfach seitlich Schlitzen machen.


----------



## -Robert- (5. März 2021)

Neuester Zugang sind die Pedale

Eigentlich fahren die Kids alte XT-Pedale (PD-M540) von mir und meiner Frau auf - vor hundert Jahren gekauft und immer noch top. Im Forum dann hier irgendwo den Tipp gelesen, es gäbe mit den XLC PD-S15 sehr günstige (29€) SPD-Pedale die fast 100gr leichter (Recherche lies dann eher 352gr zu 277gr, also -75gr vermuten) wären. Weitere Suche ergab, dass die sehr wahrscheinlich komplett baugleichen (zumindest äußerlich) Zeray ZP-108S bei Ali zu erwerben wären.


PedaleZeeray ZP-108S, schwarz283,8​2 Stk. gesamt21,00 €
Die Pedale sind erst mal okay und komplett - was mir zumindest im Lieferzustand nicht gefiel: Sie laufen recht schwergängig. Insbesondere bei den Kids hätte ich jetzt gerne jedes Watt gespart. Habe die Abdeckschraube entfernt und die Pedale durch leichtes Lösen der Achsmutter etwas lockerer eingestellt, wobei der Grat zwischen "läuft leicht" und "ich spüren radiales! Spiel" recht schmal ist. Evtl. müssen die sich auch erst ein wenig Einlaufen - werde ich beobachten und zur Not zurücktauschen...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (5. März 2021)

Wenn die Pedale auch noch Top Funktion bieten sollen , kann ich dir auch einige Xpedo Modelle ans Herz legen, die sind vom Niveau her teilweise deutlich über Xtr und auch noch leichter.
Kosten aber auch ein “paar“ Euro mehr.


----------



## -Robert- (5. März 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Wenn die Pedale auch noch Top Funktion bieten sollen , kann ich dir auch einige Xpedo Modelle ans Herz legen, die sind vom Niveau her teilweise deutlich über Xtr und auch noch leichter.
> Kosten aber auch ein “paar“ Euro mehr.


Danke, werde ich mal schauen - optisch wäre ich ja für die goldenen Exustar E-PM215Ti: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Exustar/E-PM215Ti-Titan-Klickpedale-p29270/ - da wäre die Lagerung wohl auch nicht pralle?
Du meinst die Xpedo M-Force 8 Ti?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (5. März 2021)

Mit den genauen Bezeichnungen bin ich nicht vertraut, ich glaube die ändern auch öfter.
Aber die Ti sind auf jeden Fall sehr leicht.
Ich habe selber ehemalige Ti die anscheinend vom Vorbesitzer auf Chromo Achse umgebaut wurden, und trotzdem nur 247g das Paar wiegen.
Am meisten war ich aber von deren claets begeistert, die scheinen scheinen in den Ausstiegssvarianten mehr Möglichkeiten zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (5. März 2021)

Hab gerade noch mal geschaut, die m-force 8 cr scheinen am sinnvollsten .
Pedalkörper aus Titan und die Achsen aus Chromo, das wären dann 260gr statt 215gr Der Titan Variante, aber dafür auch etwas erschwinglicher.


----------



## -Robert- (13. März 2021)

Nicht viel los, aber wo das Wetter schlecht und der Rahmen vorraussichtlich nächste Woche ankommen wird, stelle ich euch der Vollständigkeit halber den Antriebsstrang vor:

Das Farbschema ist ja mittlerweile klar (oder nicht - kommt eine "echte" Farbe noch an den Rahmen?), gleichzeitig hatte ich bereits im Eingangspost gesagt: alles was bei den Kindern in Gefahr ist, günstig und gut, alles was die Kinder vorraussichtlich nicht zerstören oder verschleißen darf etwas mehr kosten.



SchalthebelSRAM X01 Eagle109,8​nur Schalthebel, ohne Lenkerklemme, Schraube75,00 €SchaltwerkSRAM GX Eagle294,3​- €KassetteSRAM XX1 XG-1299 10-50 Zähne gold363,5​150,00 €KetteSRAM XX1 gold238​inkl. Kettenschloss59,50 €

Die Schalthebel habe ich neu vom Neurad demontiert gekauft. Mittlerweile habe ich die Abdeckung mit dem roten XO1 Logo gegen eine graue Version getauscht, die am 27,5" Bike bereits werkelte (das fährt ein altes rotes X01 Schaltwerk von mir auf). Eigentlich egal, da das Logo hinterher vom Bremshebelgehäuse verdeckt wird - aber so ist alles ordentlich "sortiert".
Schaltwerk ist ein altes Eagle GX mit Kampfspuren - da zucke ich weniger wenn das Rad mal (mit oder ohne Kind) umfällt oder das Schaltwerk irgendwann mal ganz daneben hängt.
Kassette ist eine leichte XG 1299 10-50, die ich mal für günstige 150€ im Bikemarkt gekauft habe - Makel ist hier ein am 50er Ritzel ausgebrochener Zahn - hab ich bisher noch bei keinem meiner XG 1299 geschafft... Es wird sich zeigen, ob der Kauf ein Schnäppchen oder Reinfall war - wenn die Kette überrutscht, abfällt oder nicht klettert wird es ersetzt und ich bin wieder schlauer. Den Grat habe ich mit dem Fräser einfach geglättet.
Kette war aufgrund des Farbschema quasi gesetzt, auch wenn ich bei RCZ eigentlich die Tage 4 silberne XX1 Ketten für 100€ ergattern konnte und die Kette unverschämte 59€ kostet - lieber fahr ich die silbernen Ketten selber als dass ich an der Stelle wegen 35€ die Optik und evtl. Motivation versaue. Verglichen mit echten Vielfahrern rechne ich über die gesamte Haltedauer mit 2, maximal 3 Ketten aufgrund von Laufleistung und Gewicht der Kinder - daran soll der Spass nicht scheitern.
Unter "nicht notwendig, aber gut für Optik und Motivation" fällt auch die nächste Komponente:


SchalthülleJagwire LEX-SL gold17,97 €SchaltzugJagwire Pro Slick5,84 €
Normale LEX-SL hätten locker 10€ weniger gekostet und funktionieren genauso gut und wiegen genauso wenig. Trotzdem wollte ich nicht drauf verzichten - sowas hat nicht mal Papa an seinem Rad.

Der letzte Punkt ist vielleicht auch der Verrückteste am ganzen Rad und auch preislich hervorstechend. Ich habe mich lange gegrübelt, welche Kurbel es werden soll. Kurbellänge, Q-Faktor, Gewicht aber auch im gewissen Umfang Haltbarkeit.


KurbelSRAM XX1 Eagle DUB SL 165mm344,3​für Quarq, inkl. Abzieher, Achse, Einsteller, ohne Crank Boots277,50 €Schrauben Kurbelarm zu Quarq-SpiderSRAM Quarq7,5​Stahl, 8 Stk. gesamt- €KettenblattALUGEAR rund ELM Direct Mount 8-Loch 30Z schwarz56,4​54,00 €Crank BootsSRAM XX111,7​2 Stk. gesamt- €
Lange gerechnet ob man schon anstelle einer 152er oder 155er "Kinderkurbel" eine Erwachsenenkurbel kaufen kann. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 75cm komme ich bei 21% auf 157,5mm. Ich habe daher dann doch nach 165er Erwachsenenkurbeln geschaut - da gibt es gar nicht mal so viele leichte (im Angebot). Die 165er gibt es als XX1 nie günstig irgendwo zu kaufen - nur die 170er und 175er. Bei den Versionen mit Quarq-Powermeter ("8-Bolt") Aufnahme hingegen kostet die 165er genauso viel wie die längeren - zudem sind die Quarq-Versionen immer ca. 140€ günstiger - auch nach Abzug von großzügigen 70€ für das SL Kettenblatt ein heftiger Unterschied. Da ich selber an zwei Rädern die XX1 mit Quarq fahre fand für die entfernte Zukunft auch die Option spannend, die Kinder mal mit einem PM fahren zu lassen - auch wenn das sicher mehr Spielerei und Quatsch als sinnvoll ist. Momemtan geht das eh nicht, da das kleinste reguläre Quarq-Blatt 32 Zähne hat - ich habe daher ein Alugear ELM Direct mit passender Aufnahme und 30 Zähnen bestellt. Einziges Risiko was ich sehe, ist dass ich keine Direct-Mount Blätter mit 8-Loch Aufnahme als Ersatz schnell ran bekomme... Kann bei einem plötzlichen Defekt natürlich blöde sein.


----------



## olsche (13. März 2021)

Um die Quarq-Kurbel bin ich für meine beiden auch schonmal rumgeschlichen. 
Ausschluß war halt die Verfügbarkeit an Kettenblätter...


----------



## LockeTirol (14. März 2021)

Sehr geile Wahl der Komponenten. Ganz nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## -Robert- (15. April 2021)

*Der Rahmen ist da!*



Ich hatte schon kaum noch damit gerechnet - der Rahmen wurde gestern endlich geliefert. Hat ja nur ungefähr 4 Monate gedauert...

Zum Rahmen selbst: *Ich bin ziemlich begeistert!*

Finish:
Äußerlich hatte ich den Rahmen ja nun in "raw" bestellt. Angekommen ist er - nun ich würde mal sagen - lackierfertig angeschliffen. Ganz verstehen tue ich das nicht, teilweise bin ich unsicher ob der Rahmen für ein Lackieren angeschliffen wurde oder ob er schon mal (mit Klarlack) lackiert war und abgeschliffen wurde... Werde mal schauen wie das Ganze aussieht wenn ich den Rahmen nass mache um einen Klarlack zu simulieren.
Das Anschleifen wirkt leider recht grob, wobei es gut möglich ist dass das nur so aussieht und der Klarlack das alles verdeckt/egalisiert.
Keine Lunker oder Ähnliches sichtbar, auch Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr und Tretlader sehen von innen gut aus. Einzige Stelle wo ein weißer kleiner Stipsen ist (Trennmittel? Luft unter Harz?) ist an der Flatmount-Aufnahme - von der Größe völlig unkritisch, wird sich evtl. beim Lackieren erledigen.

Maßhaltigkeit:

Steuerrohr ist ausgezeichnet. Der ZTTO Steuersatz "fällt" satt in die vorgeformten Aufnahmen und hat dann quasi kein Spiel mehr. Die Lager kippeln auch nicht und zumindest behelfsmäßig aufgrund des noch nicht gekürzten Gabelschafts lässt sich das Spiel einstellen.
Tretlager: lt. SRAM BB30 Spec. 46.00 -0.05/+0.00 wird schätze ich eingehalten - ich messe mit einem Messchieber ganz leichtes Untermaß (irgendwo 45.95) rundherum. Die DUB-Lagerschalen kann ich nicht von Hand eindrücken aber zumindest 0.5mm "anstecken". Planparallel scheinen die Außenseiten auch zu sein.
Steckachse: meine gekaufte von ZTTO passt exakt auch von der Länge und natürlich Gewindesteigung her. Das Laufrad lässt sich auch einwandfrei einsetzen und die Steckachse fluchtet auch.
Sattelrohr hat außen leichtes Übermaß, statt 34,9 ist es eher 35,1. Sattelklemme geht trotzdem drauf, muss ich schauen ob ich da was abnehme. Innenmaß von 31,6mm wird sehr exakt eingehalten, eine alte 31,6er Ritchey geht saugend rein (da rutscht definitv nix, aber man kann sie gut justieren), die vorgesehene Elita One musste ich ein bisschen Klarlack runterschleifen. Ich hatte im oberen Bereich korrekte 31,6 gemessen, aber unten hatte die Stütze 31,8 und war damit nicht in den Rahmen zu kriegen.
Flatmount-Aufnahme: Magura FM Sattel passt einwandfrei und steht wohl auch korrekt - allerdings war ich Esel von einer 160mm Aufnahme ausgegangen - jetzt werde ich wohl noch ne 140er Scheibe kaufen.
Geometrie:

Habe ich (teilweise mit dem Linienlaser) nachgemessen (mit Gabel leicht im SAG)

Sitzrohr, Steuerrohr: passen
Kettenstreben: 430 statt 425
Radstand (mit 32er SC und 44mm Rake): 1085
BB-Drop: eher -55 als -58 (könnte auch Messfehler sein)
Reach: 403mm blind (ohne vorher die angegebenen Werte zu schauen) gemessen (angegeben: 404,2)
Stack: 597mm blind gemessen (angegeben: 596,4)
Oberrohr: 595mm statt 575mm (weiß der Geier wie die die Oberrohrlänge definieren - ich habe die horizontale Verbindung "Oberkante Steuerrohr auf Sattelstütze" gemessen)
Sonstiges:

Schaltauge entspricht 1:1 meinem Cube Elite C:68X Rahmen - sehr schön
Zuganschläge sind aus Kunststoff, aber wertig und sitzen absolut spielfrei und sauber


----------



## -Robert- (15. April 2021)

*Lackierung*

Nun fängt der schwierige Teil an: Der Rahmen soll lackiert werden.

Eigentlich habe ich schwarz (raw), gold und purple vorgeschlagen - scheint aber nicht (mehr?) gewünscht...

Nun sind wir bei schwarz (raw), gold und irgendwas grünem, z.B. british racing green. Gibt ja viele nette Rennwagen mit dieser Kombi.

Ich überlege wie gut ich das (Sicht-)Carbon matt lackieren kann, und gleichzeitig das grün mit glänzendem Klarlack. In diversen "Carbonda-Threads" scheinen solche Übergänge ja kritisch zu sein.

Oder vielleicht doch besser (und sicherer!) alles matt?

Gibt es ein Programm wo man sowas simulieren kann? Ne Maske auf nen Foto erstellen und kann mit verschiedenen Übergängen spielen könnte gehen... Wie macht ihr das?

Habe jetzt grünes Frog-Tape bestellt um den Rahmen mal probeweise partiell grün zu bekleben...


----------



## -Robert- (15. April 2021)

*Zwischenspiel*

Damit nicht einer glaubt, die jüngere Tochter müsste nur zuschauen: die kriegt zumindest neue Laufräder.

(Credits für die farbigen Nippel an @schnellerpfeil - https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-carbon-felgen-erfahrungsbericht.720649/post-17318585)


----------



## -Robert- (18. April 2021)

*Farb- und Designwahl*

Ursprünglich war ja gold & purple geplant - aber die Fahrerin scheint jetzt doch zu einem grün zu tendieren...

In der näheren Auswahl stehen:

British Racing Green von Mini & Co (https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...hite-gold-metallic-wheels-is-posh-127540.html) - wohl am dunkelten und klassischsten - auch auf jeden Fall kompatibel zu den goldenen Eloxalteilen, leider ungewiss ob der matt nicht zu dunkel/"matt" wird
AMG Green Hell Magno bzw. "Performance Green" von Mercedes AMG (https://www.motor1.com/reviews/131890/2018-mercedes-amg-gtr-first-drive/) - recht hell - großer Pluspunkt: ist direkt als Mattlack "designed"/gedacht, sollte also funktionieren. Frage ist ob das Gold dann absäuft.
Mamba Green Metallic von Porsche (https://www.rennbow.org/colorwiki/MambaGreen Metallic) - teilweise auf den Fotos im Sonnenlicht recht gelblich, leider auch glänzend

Mit dem Design und der Simulation, wie eine helle Metallic-Farbe am Rad aussieht tue ich mich ziemlich schwer...


Ideen?


----------



## -Robert- (18. April 2021)

*Zwischenspiel (Teil 2)*

Während des Grübelns über das richtige Design für das Projekt war Zeit, den neuen LRS für die Jüngere einzuspeichen.



Vorderrad

FelgenCarbonBeam CBZ27XC30SL25290,5​12k, 24h132,94 €NabeNovatec D411SB91,2​100x15, Straight Pull, 24h, Beschriftung entfernt41,25 €SpeichenSapim Laser108,9​24x 275mm26,00 €SpeichennippelSapim Polyax 14mm8,4​14mm, Farben: purple, blue, acid green, orange7,00 €
Hinterrad

FelgenCarbonBeam CBZ27XC30SL25295,7​12k gloss, 24h132,94 €NabeNovatec D412SB235,5​142x12, Straight Pull, 24h, XD-Driver, Beschriftung entfernt41,25 €SpeichenSapim Laser108,3​12x 275mm, 12x 273mm26,00 €SpeichennippelSapim Polyax 14mm8,4​14mm, Farben: purple, blue, acid green, orange7,00 €
Durch den Verzicht auf Messerspeichen (bei gleichem Gewicht der Laser) und die günstigeren Naben konnte ich den Preis auf 415€ drücken.

Das Gewicht finde ich - auch wenn es eben nur 27,5" ist und (bewusst aufgrund des geringen Gewichts der Fahrerin) nur mit 24 dünnen Speichen eingespeicht ist - spektakulär. Immerhin reden wir hier immer noch von einer Felge mit echten 25mm Innenweite.


Ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:

Unnötige "Arbeit": Die Felgen waren "leider" leicht asymmetrisch gebohrt, d.h. die Felgenbohrungen hatten bei den beiden Felgen einen ca. 0,5mm weiten Versatz. Klug wie ich bin, habe ich das erst festgestellt, nachdem BEIDE Laufräder eingespeicht und leicht gespannt waren. Und natürlich war vorne der "Überhang" auf der Non-Disc-Side und beim Hinterrad auf der "Non-Drive-Side" - also genau falsch wenn man eine asymmetrische Felge hat. Geilo. Es handelte sich tatsächlich nur um 1mm absolut, erkennbar daran dass der "Hump" im Felgenboden immer auf einer Seite angekratzt war vom Bohrer und der anderen Seite eben nicht. Wäre ich nie mit glücklich geworden, also (relativ effizient) die Felgen aussen aufgelegt, Nabe abgestützt, alle Nippel abgeschraubt aber in der Felge belassen und dann den "Pfannekuchen" aus Nabe und Speichen mit Schwung gewendet. Wichtig: Beim wieder Festschrauben prüfen dass keine Unterkreuzung verloren gegangen ist!
Verarbeitung: Generell sind die Felgen sehr schön verarbeitet. Übrigens ist bei diesen Felgen der "Hump" erheblich stärker ausgeprägt als bei den 29ern. Die Naben von Novatec sind auch sehr schön, die Decals gaben bei Aceton einwandfrei und schnell nach.
Glossy Klarlack: Der Klarlack glänzt wirklich schön, allerdings fühlt sich das ganze eher weich an. Befürchte, dass die Hochglanz-Oberfläche schnell übel aussehen wird - egal.
"Double Square" Nippel: Weil ich die farbigen Nippel wollte und auch nicht bei zig Händlern mich auf deren Übersetzung der Farben einlassen wollte, habe ich alles bei einem Händler gekauft und musste dort auf den "Double Square" Kopf verzichten. Einerseits sieht man so natürlich super, dass die Speichenlänge super getroffen war, andererseits wird ein Einfädeln in die Felge nerviger (so stecke ich den nur auf den DS-Dreher) und beim Zentrieren muss man auch nicht aufpassen die Nippel zu verkratzen.
Laser vs. CX-Ray: Warum nun keine CX-Ray: eigentlich ließen die sich super Einspeichen, insbesondere war Verdrehen kein Thema. Aber ich wollte für einen LRS, der wenn es gut läuft noch 2 Jahre gefahren wird jetzt den Preis unten halten: CX-Ray kosten ca. 2€, die Laser waren jetzt 1€ und damit konnte ich 50€ sparen - nicht notwendig, aber weil ich es wollte. Gewicht scheint - entgegen manchen Behauptungen - gleich zu sein - schätze wie so mancher andere dass die CX-Ray plattgewalzte Laser sind. Optisch sieht das filigrane auch gut aus. Beim Einspeichen war Torsion ein Thema - aber nachdem ich eine kleine Flachzange genommen und die Backen mit ein paar Lagen Isoband umwickelt hatte war das kein Thema. Ich bin mir keiner einzigen silbernen Macke bewusst - und bei sowas recht pingelig. Das ist die Speichen nicht nur tordiert habe merkte ich auch sauber bei der Änderung des Tensiometer-Messwertes auf noch so kleinen Nachdrehen.
"SecureLock" - bei den letzten Nippeln hatte ich "SecureLock" Nippel mit Verformung zur Klemmung - würde ich nicht mehr nehmen. Diesmal ohne war das "Gefühl" beim Spannen besser. Leinöl zur Schmierung/Sicherung ist eh klar.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (18. April 2021)

Ich bin dafür den Rahmen einfarbig zu gestalten, und die Farbkleckse bzw Kontrast mit den Anbauteilen zu realisieren.
Ich könnte mir das grün gut als komplette Rahmenfarbe vorstellen.
So leuchtende Farben haben auch den Vorteil das du beim Rennen deine Tochter von weiten aus dem Rudel erkennen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (18. April 2021)

Einfarbig ist schon cool. Aber dann ist BGR bisschen wenig, oder? 
Wie findest du das hier?


----------



## -Robert- (20. April 2021)

*Die Qual der Wahl (oder: Warum bin ich nicht Designer geworden)*

Wir tun uns schwer mit dem Design.

@Broiler-aus-GG : Ja, einfarbig wäre wohl auch eine Option, allerdings habe ich einfach Sorge dass das Gold nicht mehr zur Geltung kommt. Zudem hänge ich (wahrscheinlich nur ich...) an der Idee das Carbon durchschimmern zu lasssen.

@danimaniac : Danke, kannte ich nicht. Ja, in die Farbrichtung geht es mit dem "Green Hell Magno" schätze ich. Wobei der Kollege ziemlich viele verschiedene Grüntöne schlussendlich hatte... (Gabel, Rahmen, Naben).

Ich habe jetzt mal zwei Varianten abgeklebt. Fix ist glaube ich die "Auflage" auf Oberrohr und Sitzstreben. Unklar ist das Design des Unterrohr und der Kettenstreben. Hier gibt der Rahmen von seiner Form mit einer Sicke eine Diagonale vor, über oder unter der ich Farbe plane.

Variante 1: Grün-oben. Linie gefällt, allerdings finde die Umrundung am Steuerrohr blöd. Da ist jetzt schwarz-grün-schwarz-grün gestapelt. Zusätzlich ist die Zugeinführung "im Weg". Unten am Tretlager ist unklar, wie das Sitzrohr (designtechnisch elegant) von der Farbe freigehalten werden kann.


Variante 2: Grün-unten. Bereich am Steuerrohr schöner finde ich, Zugeinführung wäre (auf der anderen Seite) auch nicht im Weg. Allerdings vermittelt mir der betonte Bauch irgendwie eine "E-Bike-Optik".


Detail Steuerrohr: Hier kann man vielleicht erahnen, was mit an Variante 1 (hier: auf dem Bild rechte Seite, in Fahrtrichtung links) stört.

Vorschläge?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (20. April 2021)

Dann würde ich Variante 2 bevorzugen, alleine schon weil der Lack da an den exponierten Stellen als schutz fungieren kann.


----------



## olsche (21. April 2021)

Wie wäre es mit einem "TwoFace"-Design? Driveside grün, andere Seite Carbon und als Trennung eine goldene Linie?


----------



## DoctorCol (31. Mai 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> VR
> 
> CarbonBeam CBZ29XC30SL25302,8​12k Twill135,63 €Deerobust DM303, Boost103​110x15, Straight Pull50,56 €Sapim CX-Ray, 298/300139,9​54,64 €Sapim Polyax DS 12mm, gold10,7​7,66 €
> HR
> ...


Hallo Robert!
Ich habe den verwegenen Plan deinen LRS nachzubauen. Die Naben müssten die nächsten Tage schon kommen. Meine Erfahrungen hören bisher bei J-Bend auf. Meine Frage, ohne bisher ein Programm zum Berechnen von Speichenlängen bemühen zu haben. Warum der Unterschied zwischen 298 und 300mm Speichenlänge bei symmetrischer Felge? "Drive"- oder "Non Drive" Side machen den Unterschied oder innerer bzw. außerer Flansch der Nabe?
Zentrieren und Spannung prüfen lassen, würde ich bei meinem Bikedealer machen lassen, aber wenigsten die Speichen einfädeln sollte möglich sein.
Dass bei meinem Alltags Fulcrum 29' LSR bei 28 Loch Straightpull die Speichen NICHT gekreuzt sind, macht eigentlich keinen wirklichen Sinn?

Danke im Voraus
Theo


----------



## -Robert- (31. Mai 2021)

Hi @DoctorCol ,

der Unterschied kommt durch die unterschiedlichen Abstände (der Mitte der inneren und äußeren Bohrungen) der Nabenflansche rechts und links. Es ist genau wie in meiner Tabelle aufgeschrieben: Vorderrad links etwas kürzer weil durch die Scheibe der Flansch auf der Seite verglichen mit rechts mehr zur Mitte rückt. Am Hinterrad umgekehrt (links 300mm), da hier der Effekt durch das Ritzelpaket größer ist als durch den (genau wie vorne vorhandenen) Disc-Aufnahme.

Bei Straight-Pull hast du bzgl. Kreuzen eh keine Wahl - das ist durch die Bohrungen der Naben fest vorgegeben. Bei Disc-Rädern ist Straight-Pull nach meiner Ansicht eh verrückt und wenn nur vorne auf der rechten Seite denkbar und "üblich".

Grüße
Robert


----------



## DoctorCol (31. Mai 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Bei Straight-Pull hast du bzgl. Kreuzen eh keine Wahl - das ist durch die Bohrungen der Naben fest vorgegeben. Bei Disc-Rädern ist Straight-Pull nach meiner Ansicht eh verrückt und wenn nur vorne auf der rechten Seite denkbar und "üblich".


Mit dem Kreuzen hatte ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Die Speichen kreuzen sich natürlich, aber entgegen meines Rennrad LRS 24 Loch UNTERkreuzen sich sich nicht, was für die Stabilität sicherlich nicht förderllich sind.
Danke für dein Feedback. Wie der Zufall es will, hat der Postmann eben die Goldix GDX310 Naben gebracht und deine Erklärung wird mir beim Betrachten der Naben sofort klar. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Händler, der genügend Sapim auf Lager hat...Mondpreise zahlt man im Moment eh überall

LG Theo


----------



## -Robert- (31. Mai 2021)

*Lackieren*

Vom Lackieren an sich habe ich leider nicht viele Bilder gemacht. Design, Entfetten, Primern, Abkleben, Basislack, Effektlack, 2k Klarlack matt - das alles hat ein wenig gedauert. Zwei Bilder zum Anteasern.


----------



## -Robert- (31. Mai 2021)

*Aufbau*

Der Aufbau verlief langsam, aber unspektakulär. Nachdem ich den Rahmen und weitere lackierte Teile ein paar Tage hatte aushärten lassen, konnte ich mit dem Aufbau beginnen.

Angefangen habe ich mit allen innen verlegten Leitungen, also Hinterradbremse, Schaltung und schlußendlich auch den Seilzug für die versenkbare Sattelstütze.

Alle Züge habe ich in Schaumstoffschläuche von Capgo gepackt, damit nicht rappelt. Vernünftig machbar und bis in die Kettenstreben realisierbar ist das nur ohne Innenlager - daher auch die Reihenfolge.

Nachdem alle Züge ihren Platz gefunden hatten und ich auch am Steuerrohr ein Lösung ohne Überkreuzungen etc. gefunden hatte, konnte ich das Innenlager einpressen. Mit entsprechendem Werkzeug kein Problem, die Passung an sich war auch okay. Aber: Bei der Montage der Kurbel fiel mir leider auf, dass wenn ich die Kurbel festziehen ich über den Einstellring keinerlei Spielraum mehr habe bzw. schlimmer, das Lager schon leicht blockierte. Nominell habe ich ein 92er PressFit, bei dem dann ein 2mm Spacer auf die rechte (Antriebs-) Seite gehört. Die Kurbelarme waren auch so weit gleich weit von den Kettenstreben weg, links vielleicht sogar noch nen Tacken näher... Nachgemessen: Tretlagergehäuse ist 92,3mm. Noch mal zur Sicherheit Nachgepresst - Ne, ist mir zu knapp.
Also den 3d Drucker angeworfen und einen "1mm Spacer" gedruckt. Links das Original ("2mm"), rechts die die angepasste Lösung. Die Kurbel sitzt perfekt mittig und man kann den Justagering wenigstens nen Hauch von seinem Anschlag aus drehen.

Kein Spacer ist übrigens keine Option: Dann kommt das Kettenblatt der Kettenstrebe noch näher und vor allem Schleifen die Schrauben der "8-Bolt" Quarq-Verschraubung an der Aluschale des Innenlagers.

Der Rest ist schnell erzählt: Alles zusammen stecken, viele Schräubchen gegen Titan wechseln und auch Teile mit anderen Rädern der Familie joglieren. Beim Kürzen von Lenker und vor allem Gabelschaft zweimal überlegen - dransägen ist nicht. Beim Gabelschaft habe ich mich für 15mm Angstlänge entschieden - hier passend zu sägen sähe zwar toll aus, aber auch wenn das Steuerrohr nicht super-kurz ist - eine Verwendung in einem größeren (Erwachsenen-) Rad ist dann schwer.

Bei der Bremse habe ich dann doch noch einen Carbon-Hebel nachgekauft (einen anderen hatten ich mal für 35€ neu von privat gekauft und noch liegen) - ich hätte sonst nur 2-Finger Aluminium gehabt.

Pedalmäßig bin ich von den Zeray ZP-108S weg hin zu Xpedo CXR Pro mit Titanachse gewechselt - die Zeray sind eigentlich ganz okay verarbeitet, allerdings sind die Gleitlager zumindest im Neuzustand kaum zwischen "hakelt" und "hat Spiel" einzustellen. Die Xpedo wurden hingegen für ihre super Lagerung im Forum gelobt und - und wenn ich ehrlich bin war das ein Faktor - passten mit den goldenen Titanachsen einfach perfekt ins Farbkonzept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (31. Mai 2021)

*Lasst Bilder sprechen*

Bevor morgen die erste Probefahrt ansteht, habe ich heute nach Fertigstellung noch ein paar Fotos geschossen. So makellos und sauber wird es ja sicher nie wieder aussehen.

*Mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum: **https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/96319*


----------



## -Robert- (31. Mai 2021)

*Die nackten Zahlen*

Gesamtgewicht, inkl. Pedalen, versenkbarer Sattelstütze und Schutzfolien: 8,33kg (theoretisch lt. Tabelle: 8,276kg)




*Bauteil**Bezeichnung**Gewicht [g]**Erläuterung*RahmenSeraph FM199-B-SL 15"1050,8​inkl. Schaltauge und ZuganschlägeSteuersatzZTTO ZS42/28,6/ZS52/4072,3​komplett inkl. Gabelkonus, ohne KralleSteckachse HRZTTO 12x171LxM12(P1.5)x1934,9​InnenlagerSRAM PressFit BB92 DUB68,7​inkl. 2mm Spacer für BB92 auf MTB AchseFedergabelFox Float 32 SC Factory Fit41425,8​156mm Schaft, ohne KralleSteckachse VRFox Kabolt 15x11035,2​Ahead-KralleZTTO9,4​VorbauKalloy UNO Ultra Light 60mm 7°78,9​mit 6x M5x16 Titanschrauben (12,5g statt 20,6g)Gabelschaftspacer4,5​15mm, Gewicht gesamtAhead-KappeZTTO Alu5,4​exkl. SenkkopfschraubeAhead-SchraubeM6x30, Titan3,4​SenkkopfschraubeLenkerBXT 680mm127,1​LenkerstopfenProcraft Superlite4,1​GriffeProcraft Superlite17,7​SitzklemmeMUQZI 34,9mm, gold11,3​mit TitanschraubeSattelstützeElita One 31,6x350136,8​mit TitanschraubenSattelstütze, versenkbarKind Shock LEV SI 100mm475​HerstellerangabeSattelNoName Vollcarbon ungepolstert110,4​*Schaltung*SchalthebelSRAM X01 Eagle109,8​nur Schalthebel, ohne Lenkerklemme, SchraubeSchaltwerkSRAM GX Eagle294,3​SchalthülleJagwire LEX-SL goldSchaltzugJagwire Pro SlickKassetteSRAM XX1 XG-1299 10-50 Zähne gold363,5​KetteSRAM XX1 gold221,2​inkl. KettenschlossKurbelSRAM XX1 Eagle DUB SL 165mm344,3​für Quarq, inkl. Abzieher, Achse, Einsteller, ohne Crank BootsSchrauben Kurbelarm zu Quarq-SpiderSRAM Quarq7,5​Stahl, 8 Stk. gesamtKettenblattALUGEAR rund ELM Direct Mount 8-Loch 30Z schwarz56,4​Crank BootsSRAM XX111,7​2 Stk. gesamt*Bremsen*Bremshebel VRMagura MT852​1-Finger Carbon-Hebel; ohne Schellen und Schrauben BremshebelschelleMagura Alu4​exkl. SchellenschraubenBremshebelschellenschraubenTitan, schwarz3,45​anstelle Magura Schellenschrauben (6g)Bremsleitung VRMagura Disctube 2.227​Länge 64cm, inkl. Klemmring, Überwurfmutter, Knickschutz und HohlschraubeBremssattel VRMagura MT486​exkl. Beläge und BelaghalteschraubeBremsbeläge VRMagura 7.P20​exkl. BelaghalteschraubeBelaghalteschraube VRTitan, gold1​statt original Stahlschraube (2,5g)Schrauben VR BremseTitan, gold6,7​2x M6x16Bremshebel HRMagura MT852​1-Finger Carbon-Hebel; ohne Schellen und SchraubenBremshebelschelle HRMagura Matchmaker-Adapter SRAM15​exkl. Schellenschrauben, inkl. Titanschraube M5x25 für ShifterBremshebelschellenschraubenTitan, schwarz3,45​anstelle Magura Schellenschrauben (6g)Bremsleitung HRMagura Disctube 2.244​Länge 149cm, inkl. Klemmring, Überwurfmutter, Knickschutz und HohlschraubeBremssattel HRMagura MT486​exkl. Beläge und Belaghalteschraube ACHTUNG: FlatMountBremsbeläge HRMagura 7.P20​exkl. BelaghalteschraubeBelaghalteschraube HRTitan, gold1​statt original Stahlschraube (2,5g)Schrauben HR BremseTitan, gold6,7​2x M6x16 ACHTUNG: FlatMount länger*Vorderrad*FelgenCarbonBeam CBZ29XC30SL25302,8​12k TwillNabeDeerobust DM303, Boost103​110x15, Straight PullSpeichenSapim CX-Ray, 298/300139,9​SpeichennippelSapim Polyax DS 12mm, gold10,7​Tubeless-FelgenbandTesa 42885,4​Tubeless-MilchSchwalbe DocBlue 60ml61​Tubeless-VentilTubeless Aluminium, 40mm4,95​inkl. Kontermutter und KappeReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 EVO LiteSkin Addix Speedgrip549​BremsscheibeJederlo Ashima ARO 08 Klon 160mm77,4​exkl. SchraubenSchrauben BremsscheibeTitan, gold7,45​6 Stk.*Hinterrad*FelgenCarbonBeam CBZ29XC30SL25300,8​12k TwillNabeFovno, Boost, XD-Driver, 36T Ratchet218,4​148x12, Straight Pull, XD Driver, 36t RatchetSpeichenSapim CX-Ray, 300/298139,9​SpeichennippelSapim Polyax DS 12mm, gold10,7​Tubeless-FelgenbandTesa 42885,4​Tubeless-MilchSchwalbe DocBlue 60ml61​Tubeless-VentilTubeless Aluminium, 40mm4,95​inkl. Kontermutter und KappeReifenSchwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 EVO LiteSkin Addix Speedgrip546,9​BremsscheibeJederlo Ashima ARO 08 Klon 160mm77,4​exkl. SchraubenSchrauben BremsscheibeTitan, gold7,45​6 Stk.PedaleXpedo CXR Pro Titan, schwarz/gold243​2 Stk. gesamtFlaschenhalterNoName Carbon26,2​Navi-HalterGarmin StandardNaviGarmin Edge 130


----------



## -Robert- (31. Mai 2021)

*Teilnahme am Bike der Woche
*
Vielleicht kann das Bike ja schon mal eine kleine Wertung ganz ohne Rennen gewinnen - meine Tochter würde sich freuen.

Lasst doch bei https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2566292?in=set ein "Like" da um die Redaktion zu überzeugen! Danke!


----------



## Matsraptor (3. Juni 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> *Teilnahme am Bike der Woche*
> 
> Vielleicht kann das Bike ja schon mal eine kleine Wertung ganz ohne Rennen gewinnen - meine Tochter würde sich freuen.
> 
> Lasst doch bei https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2566292?in=set ein "Like" da um die Redaktion zu überzeugen! Danke!


Sieht Klasse aus! Darf man fragen wo du preislich ungefähr gelandet bist?


----------



## -Robert- (3. Juni 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Sieht Klasse aus! Darf man fragen wo du preislich ungefähr gelandet bist?


Danke.

Die Preise habe ich auch so gut und akurat es ging erfasst: 2434,09€.
Nicht genau erfasst weil teilweise chaotisch getauscht oder Teile wie Remotes, Klemmschellen etc wieder woanders benutzt:

Magura MT8 - eingerechnet sind Kosten für nen MT4 Flatmount-Sattel (40€), die beiden Carbon-Hebel (1x 35€ neu von privat, 1x 65€ neu) und der Adapter QM51 für Flatmount (11,90€) - der Adapter fehlt übrigens oben beim Gewicht (13,6g lt. r2) und in der Tabelle - habe ich erst durch deine Frage realisiert...
Rahmen war jetzt nur 236,44€ wegen der ewigen Lieferverzögerung. Regulär wäre der 378,56€.
Komplett fehlt Lack (ca. 50€: Primer, 2x Lack, Klarlack), Schutzmaske 3M (ca. 35€), Abklebeband. Ist halt sehr individuell und man kriegt den Rahmen für den gleichen Kurs einfarbig lackiert
Arbeitszeit - sollten wir nicht drüber sprechen

Merke gerade: ich hab die Schaltzüge nicht gewogen... - da wird der Unterschied theoretisch lt. Tabelle zu Waage auch erklärbar. Die Waage zeigt demnach die Wahrheit.


----------



## -Robert- (3. Juni 2021)

*Erste Ausfahrt*

Mittlerweile ist die erste (und auch zweite) Ausfahrt absolviert.

Die Anspannung war schon da - beide Kinder wechseln zeitgleich auf die nächste Größe - passt die Geo/Sitzposition halbwegs? Findet sich doch noch ne fiese Luftblase in der Bremse? Sind die Reifen auch auf der Tour dicht? Brechen die selbsteingespeichten China-Laufräder auf den ersten Metern auseinander?

Und viel wichtiger: Werden die Rädern von den Damen akzeptiert? - Zufriedenheit und Vertrauen ins eigene Rad "wirkt" besser als jedes gesparte Gramm...

Es startete mit einem lauten Krach - Johanna lag eingeklickt auf der Seite... Kurzer Schreck, Kind aufheben - alles gut. Blick zum Fahrrad - alles gut. Aber warum? Hatte ich erwähnt, dass sie auch auf neue Schuhe (Tipp: Northwave Razer Damen - echt ziemlich steif (Index 10), mit Boa, damentaugliche Optik und 99€!) und die oben genannten Xpedo Pedale gewechselt war? Sollte zusammen, weil die Xpedo-Cleats doch (leicht) anders sind und ich nicht ohne Not Shimano und Xpedo gemischt betreiben wollte... Es zeigte sich: Die Xpedo erlauben beim Ausklicken quasi keine Bewegung "Seitlich und nach oben", sondern wollen stur seitlich gedreht werden. Die Shimano (es scheint an den Cleats zu liegen), erlauben auch in den Xpedo-Pedalen mehr. Nebenbei: Ich rede von den SM-SM51, nicht den SM-SH56!

Fahrt selber war super: Bikes funktionieren, Mädels - ob durch objektiv besseres Material oder subjektiv - meinen sie fliegen. Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal warum. ;-)

Von Johanna kam teilweise ein "ich sitze zu tief" - ja, der Stack auf dem 27,5er war halt niedriger. Wobei wir dann beide rausfanden, dass ich auch die Sitzhöhe nicht perfekt getroffen hatte und noch 1-1,5cm nach oben mussten. Zusätzlich habe ich mal einen -20°/60mm Vorbau bestellt, der noch weitere 13mm finden sollte für die ersten Monate.

Johanna hat seitdem auch nicht mehr in den Klickies (fest-)gehangen. Auf der ersten Tour noch die ersten Male bewusst dran erinnert bzw. sie hat selber häufiger getestet - auf der zweiten Tour war es kein Thema mehr. Denke noch 3-4 Touren und die Automatik im Hirn ist komplett angepasst.

Was noch fehlt, und das sieht man auf dem Foto: Ein Schutz fürs Oberrohr. Entweder ich kaufe einen SkeanLegend in transparent, oder ich klebe einfach 5 Schichten 3M PU 8591E, das auch an Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe für Schutz sorgt, drüber.



Ach, und dann war da ja noch der fehlende Zahn an der XX1 Kassette (witzig: ist auf obigen Foto direkt auf 12 Uhr - bzw. eben nicht): Merkt man absolut nicht, null, niente von. Nicht beim "drauf" schalten, nicht beim runter schalten, nicht auf steilen Rampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matsraptor (3. Juni 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Die Preise habe ich auch so gut und akurat es ging erfasst: 2434,09€.
> Nicht genau erfasst weil teilweise chaotisch getauscht oder Teile wie Remotes, Klemmschellen etc wieder woanders benutzt:
> ...


Ich hätte gedacht du wärst bei mehr gelandet. Ich hatte alles neu gekauft und mein Sohn wünscht sich noch ne Federgabel, dann werde ich mich wohl der 4000er Marke nähern.


----------



## -Robert- (3. Juni 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht du wärst bei mehr gelandet. Ich hatte alles neu gekauft und mein Sohn wünscht sich noch ne Federgabel, dann werde ich mich wohl der 4000er Marke nähern.


Habe jetzt erst deinen Aufbau gesehen - nun, du hast ja auch nichts anbrennen lassen und hast das Farbkonzept auch bei Mehrkosten (z.B. den Bremsleitungen) knallhart durchgezogen! 
XX1 Hebel neu, BikeYoke Röllchen etc. - da geht das Geld schnell mal "ungesehen" bzw. nur bei Detailbetrachtung weg. Am Ende schraubt man halt gern und hofft, dass die Begeisterung ein wenig überspringt.


----------



## Matsraptor (3. Juni 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Habe jetzt erst deinen Aufbau gesehen - nun, du hast ja auch nichts anbrennen lassen und hast das Farbkonzept auch bei Mehrkosten (z.B. den Bremsleitungen) knallhart durchgezogen!
> XX1 Hebel neu, BikeYoke Röllchen etc. - da geht das Geld schnell mal "ungesehen" bzw. nur bei Detailbetrachtung weg. Am Ende schraubt man halt gern und hofft, dass die Begeisterung ein wenig überspringt.


Ich muss meinen Aufbauthread auch mal noch zu Ende bringen fällt mir da ein. So wenig Zeit im Moment.


----------



## daniel77 (3. Juni 2021)

Wow, cooles Bike! Bei zwei Nutzer(innen) relativieren sich die Kosten ja auch noch etwas. Ich bin der Meinung gutes Material trägt massgebend zur Begeisterung für den Sport bei, und genau die wollen wir ja auch weitergeben.


----------



## -Robert- (28. November 2021)

Weil ich gerade hier wieder auf den Thread stoße:

Das Rad hat in diesem Jahr dann doch einiges gesehen:

NRW Sichtungstraining am COME des MSV Essen Steele
Rennen zur Bundesnachwuchssichtung in Weißenfels (White-Rock)
Kronplatz inkl. Herrnsteig (anderer VR-Reifen)
Finale Ligure (Rollercoaster, Base-Nato runter, Ingenere, 24h Finale etc.) (anderer VR-Reifen)
Sölden (alles außer die schwarzen) (anderer VR-Reifen)
Schwarzwald Cup in Ehrenkirchen
kompletter Hessen Cup mit allen 4 Stationen Baunatal, Gemünden, Lützelbach und vor allem Gedern
Adler Cup Remscheid
End of Season Race in Marl der Haardbiker

Keine Defekte, keine Pannen.


----------



## -Robert- (22. Dezember 2021)

Gestern habe ich ein kleines Upgrade installiert ("attention to details" - oder auch "komplett bekloppt"). Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die neue Sattelstütze von August nicht dokumentiert ist:

Im August suchte ein Freund eine neue XCO Sattelstütze, worauf ich ein bisschen recherchierte und auf die "Bike Yoke Divine SL" stieß. Wie es der Zufall wollte gab es die bei Alltricks für verhältnismäßig günstige 260€. Gepaart mit dem 10% Geburtsagsgutschein für "Premium-Kunden" bei Alltricks waren es noch 230€. Die Ersparnis von ca. 100g bei Nettokosten von 100-130€ (verkauf der alten Kindshock-Sattelstützen) bewog mich spontan, an beiden Rädern die Stützen zu tauschen. Fairerweise sei erwähnt, dass die Remotes noch oberdrauf kamen und ich für die jüngere noch eine "untere Rohreinheit" der "Rascal"-Version für 40€ brauchte um die Stütze dort montieren zu können (kann ich dann beizeiten wieder zurückbauen).

Was mir die Sache etwas versalzen und die Bilanz "1g/1€" verhindert hat: Die Divine SL hat keine Umlenkung zur Bestätigung des Ventils, was den Zugweg bei normalen Remote-Hebeln sehr kurz aber vor allem auch sehr schwer macht. Taugt für Kinder nix. Also "Light Action" Hebel gesucht und mit dem Woolftooth "Light Action" gefunden - direkt mit Magura-Schelle dran. Leider mit ca. 60€/Stück schon seinerzeit sehr teuer...

Lassen wir Bilder sprechen (sorry, waren Dokubilder, daher nicht "schön" arrangiert):

Kind Shock LEV Integra samt Remote und einer Magura-Klemme, ohne Zug und Zughülle: 559,2g


Bike Yoke Divine SL samt "Wolftooth Light Action Magura" Remote, ohne Zug und Zughülle: 436,6g

Ersparnis: 122,6g

Die Stützen sind seitdem im Einsatz und funktionieren sehr gut. Der Hebelweg ist "normal" und das Ventil kann gut dosiert werden. Die Bedienkräfte sind sehr gering und trotz des geringen Zugweges zeigt sich auch keine erhöhte Anfälligkeit für Längung des Zuges/Stauchung der Außenhülle.

//edit: halben Text vergessen:

Im Divine SL Thread waren dann andere User drauf gekommen, die recht massive (="schwere") obere Schale der Sattelklemmung durch zwei leichte Bolzen zu ersetzen. - Bei Aliexpress für günstige 6€/Paar fündig geworden.


Bike Yoke original: massive Schale und Tonnen (bereits aus Titan...): 32,5g


Upgrade: Drehteile (bewusst nicht die nochmals durch Querbohrungen erleichterten von ZTTO genommen - die sind wohl auch schon gebrochen): 15,8g

Ersparnis: 16,7g (für 6€)


----------

